
Adevinta acquires eBay Classified Groups for 9.2B$ - Darkstryder
https://www.adevinta.com/news/adevinta-signs-agreement-to-acquire-ebay-classifieds-group/
======
AznHisoka
They acquired the classified business not the entire company. Might want to
make that clear in the title.

